
Why this year's Nobel Prize is key to the future of physics - thealexknapp
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ethansiegel/2015/10/09/massive-neutrinos-arent-just-this-years-nobel-prize-theyre-the-future-of-physics/
======
JesperRavn
Unqualified as I am, I feel compelled to give some commentary. This is the
real deal. As the article describes, the Nobel Prize was awarded for a
discovery of facts that are inconsistent with the (poorly named) Standard
Model of particle physics. That is, facts that are inconsistent with the
equations that so far have been assumed to describe all of physics except for
gravity.

Neutrinos, which according to the Standard Model have zero mass, have been
shown to have non-zero mass. That's the limit of my knowledge.

------
ScottWhigham
I tried reading this on a Samsung Note 4 - the one with the really large
screen. I bet I scrolled ten times to get to what I would consider the 3rd
paragraph due to all of the ads. Hell, bring back blogspam if they can
condense this down to something readable. Forbes is as bad if not worse than
buzzfeed these days in terms of obnoxious ads.

